# Poljot Smash



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not having a good weekend (see other post on General Watch Forum). When I looked at my Poljot Aviator this morning the whole face has fractured and come away from the watch so there is a gaping hole in the watch face. Only thing i have done is change time last night to BST. Never seen anything like this before. Anyone else ever come across anythinglike this ? It is like the face has stressed somehow and fractured all the way round but this one hasn't had any bumps or knocks. I'm checking out Warranty so shoul dgrt a result but we'll see.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Any photos? I reckon you'll have a hard time explaining it for the warranty to cover it...


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Any photos? I reckon you'll have a hard time explaining it for the warranty to cover it...


No but I'll take some today/tomorrow. This is a really strange one. I'll post them as it's an interesting phenonema.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

is it the dial that has come away or the crystal?


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> is it the dial that has come away or the crystal?


Just the crystal. There is a jagged rim left around the edge but most of the crystal has just popped out. Bit like if you punched a hole through glass and the bit that was knocked out remained intact. I'll post pic tomorrow.

Bri


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Hmm seems like a faulty crystal to me...

Morbid curiosity but we'd still like to see a photo....

probably cheaper and quicker to take your watch somewhere for a new crystal.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Hmm seems like a faulty crystal to me...
> 
> Morbid curiosity but we'd still like to see a photo....
> 
> probably cheaper and quicker to take your watch somewhere for a new crystal.


Considering I work for an IT company I can't work out how to download images here __ HELP.

Brian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Check the link below Brian

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Here we go chaps.




























And I honestly didn't bang it.

I've found a local watchmaker who will look at it so hopefully it'll soon be operational again.

Tell you what though, I'm quite impressed with the quality of my photo's, I've never seen them enlarged like this.

B


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Wowzer! I can't say I've ever seen anything like that ... Good luck with the repair... make sure all the glass bits are cleaned out....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Something similar happened to me with this Dolphin, I woke up one morning to find the mineral crystal had cracked from one side to the other, I had it changed to an acrylic and it`s been ok since









*Dolphin 24hr, `Made in Russia`, Chinese Automatic 35 Jewel Movement*










BTW I much prefer acrylics to mineral or sapphire


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Wowzer! I can't say I've ever seen anything like that ... Good luck with the repair... make sure all the glass bits are cleaned out....
> 
> [/quot
> 
> ...


----------

